# stimulus check question



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

I received the first one but never received the second. Can I claim the check that I didn't receive as a credit?? on my taxes
Secondly do I have to do anything about the first..Haven't looked yet at the taxes as I've been caring for my wife who has early onset alzhiemers and have been putting it off but now II have to make time to get it all done.

Thanks in advance

Bernie McKenna


----------



## 255 (Sep 8, 2018)

berniej -- "I received the first one but never received the second. Can I claim the check that I didn't receive as a credit?? on my taxes" Yes, you'll be able to claim EP2 on your 2020 tax return. "Secondly do I have to do anything about the first." You'll "balance the books" with your 2020 income tax filing.

Complete the "Recovery Rebate Credit Worksheet" on page 58 of the 2020 IRS form 1040 and 1040-SR Instructions. 2020 Instruction 1040 (irs.gov) Next, transfer the result from the worksheet to line 30 of IRS form 1040. 2020 Form 1040 (irs.gov) 

Complete the tax return, as normal. Make sure to use a U.S. bank account, on line 35, to receive your refund. Once your 2020 tax return is processed, you should get your refund and any future stimulus payments direct deposited to your bank account. Be advised that the IRS still has a backlog processing 2019 returns.

Good luck. Sorry about your wife. Cheers, 255


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

If needed, set up a Wise US dollar account - it's fast, free and provides a US routing number for direct deposit. Less drama than a paper cheque.


----------

